# Canada has skills shortage for workers in construction and natural resources



## Randy_Q_Collier

It is important that we provide proper training for construction workers as their lives itself is critical on their working environment. I saw the loaders at Minprovise and saw how big some of their machines are. One should really be skilled enough to handle them.


----------

